# faire milieu



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

¿Cómo pasaron las fiestas?

¿Preparados para un nuevo año?

Pues bien, mi autora*, refiriéndose a aquellos "responsables" que diagnostican "podría ser peligroso" y que forman parte del proceso de fabricación de productos eventualmente peligrosos (como los OGM), los exhorta a que en vez de diagnosticar eso formulen preguntas tales como:

_« Comment pouvons-nous contribuer à éviter ce danger ? » ; « Comment coopérer contre ce qui va s’employer à donner raison à notre diagnostic ? » ; « Comment pouvons-nous “*faire milieu*” sur un mode qui aidera ce qui se risque dans l’existence ? »_.

Lamentablemente, no hay ningún otro contexto donde aparezca esta expresión que pueda dar indicaciones sobre su significado, ni tampoco la encuentro en varios diccionarios consultados.

Por supuesto, parece significar "constituir un medio", pero me llama la atención que por lo general siempre está entrecomillada (como si se tratara de una expresión usual), como en esta página, Le milieu didactique : d’une étude empirique en contexte difficile à une réflexion sur le concept, donde en todos los casos lo está, y donde también parece significar lo mismo.

* Isabelle Stengers, _Au temps des catastrophes._


----------



## jprr

Salut totor, et bonne année.


totor said:


> parece significar "constituir un medio",


 pas sûr de comprendre.
Personnellement je n'ai jamais rencontré l'expression "faire milieu", mais j'ai assez souvent entendu "_*faire société*_"
Il me semble qu'il y a des ressemblances....* constituer un terrain d'entente* ????
Regarde ce texte : _*faire milieu, qu'est-ce qui est difficile *_


----------



## totor

Oui, je l'avais vu, J.P.

Et je crois que


jprr said:


> *constituer un terrain d'entente*


c'est bien possible.

Moi, je disais


totor said:


> "constituir un medio"


dans le sens de "constituir un medio propicio para…", qui est presque la même chose.

De toutes façons, ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que dans les deux textes que j'ai cité l'expression soit entre guillemets, comme s'il s'agissait d'une locution déjà employée pour ce genre de situations.

Or, si tu dis 


jprr said:


> je n'ai jamais rencontré l'expression "faire milieu"


…


----------



## janpol

c'est une expression très utilisée au jeu de pétanque : quand une équipe joue en triplette (3 joueurs contre 3), chaque équipe est constituée d'un pointeur qui cherche à envoyer sa boule le plus près possible du cochonnet, d'un tireur qui cherche à chasser les boules de l'équipe adverse qui sont bien placées et d'un joueur qui "fait milieu", c'est-à-dire que selon les circonstances il va pointer ou tirer. Ici où il n'est en rien question de pétanque, on veut peut-être dire adopter telle ou telle tactique en fonction des circonstances...


----------



## swift

Creo que lo que quiere decir la autora es quedarse en el medio, es decir, servir de puente entre una y otra postura —o, a lo mejor, de intermediario entre fabricantes y público meta—.


----------



## totor

Voilà.

Merci, janpol.

Les pétanques sont très connues chez moi parmi les retraités (ou peut-être devrais-je dire 'étaient', puisque ça fait longtemps que je ne vois personne les jouant).

Tout de même, je connais pas une expression semblable en espagnol, et alors je devrais l'expliquer.

Et pour cela, j'avais imaginé (puisque je rédigeais ce post quand tu as mis le tien, José) quelque chose de pareil à


swift said:


> quedarse en el medio, es decir, servir de puente entre una y otra postura


en éliminant bien sûr les guillemets.


----------



## swift

J’ai l’impression que les guillemets sont là parce que le tour est perçu comme étant trop familier.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> que dans les deux textes que j'ai cité l'expression soit entre guillemets, comme s'il s'agissait d'une locution déjà employée pour ce genre de situations.


Et si on admettait (simplement ?) que les guillemets signalent une expression à prendre dans un sens particulier, et qu'elle n'a pas de sens en dehors d'un milieu restreint et bien spécialisé... ? (un jargon de spécialistes)
"Faire milieu" ... à peine 4200 occurrences, y compris les doublons

Et si je comprends bien (?) où va ton auteure avec son bouquin, qui semble-t-il plaide pour un changement collectif de mode de pensée :


totor said:


> _ « Comment pouvons-nous “*faire milieu*” sur un mode qui aidera ce qui se risque dans l’existence ? »_.


revient plus ou moins à se demander : "comment pouvons nous entretenir un consensus social sur quelque chose qui va aider la mise en jeu de notre existence".

Enfin... c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo creo que se trata de lo que por estos pagos llamamos "*hacer* *piña*", es decir, unirse alrededor de un objetivo determinado.


----------



## totor

Tous les deux vous avez un peu de raison, mais quand même les guillemets ne signifient rien pour un hispanoparlant dont ce qu'ils enferment ne lui disent rien !

Je parie que ça a plus de sens commun de dire

“¿Cómo podemos


swift said:


> servir de puente



de una manera que facilite una ayuda a lo que se está arriesgando en la existencia?”

que de les maintenir.

Surtout quand chez moi, et peut-être dans d'autres pays hispanoparlants,


Víctor Pérez said:


> *hacer* *piña*


ne signifie rien du tout, Víctor (sauf que tu dises 'me pegaron (o le pegué) una piña' o 'me tomé una piña colada'  ).


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> revient plus ou moins à se demander : "comment pouvons nous entretenir un consensus social sur quelque chose qui va aider la mise en jeu de notre existence".


Intéressant ! Donc, pour toi cela ne renverrait pas forcément à la notion de se placer au milieu dans l’affaire ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Surtout quand chez moi, et peut-être dans d'autres pays hispanoparlants,
> 
> 
> 
> Víctor Pérez said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*hacer* *piña*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne signifie rien du tout, Víctor (sauf que tu dises 'me pegaron (o le pegué) una piña' o 'me tomé una piña colada'  ).
Click to expand...


C'est bien la raison pour laquelle, *totor*, j'avais précisé "por estos pagos" car en Espagne c'est une expression très courante lorsque nous voulons dire que plusieurs personnes s'unissent très étroitement pour poursuivre un objectif:



> DRAE:
> *piña
> 4. f. Conjunto de personas o cosas unidas o agregadas estrechamente.*


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Donc, pour toi cela ne renverrait pas forcément à la notion de se placer au milieu dans l’affaire ?


Non (voir mon post #2), en gros j'en suis au même point que Victor :


Víctor Pérez said:


> lo que por estos pagos llamamos "*hacer* *piña*", es decir, unirse alrededor de un objetivo determinado.


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> Non (voir mon post #2)


Je vois. C’est bien pourquoi je me demandais si tu n’en étais pas au même point que janpol et moi-même, car c’est ce que j’entendais par se placer au milieu dans l’affaire : adopter une démarche conciliatrice... alors que, si je comprends bien, pour toi il serait plutôt question de rassemblement : aglutinar ? amalgamar ?

Pardon, je n’avais pas vu ta remarque « voir moin post #2 » lorsque j’ai envoyé ma première version de ce message. Je me suis permis d’en rajouter une couche et de corriger une faute de frappe en passant.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si crees, *totor*, que la expresión que te he propuesto no se va a entender en algunos países, podrías usar *agrupar *(que quizá te parezca más elegante que *apiñar*).


----------



## jprr

totor:

Dans un certain nombre de travaux *de sciences sociales.*.. c'est vrai, surtout originaires* d'Argentine*  on trouve "*hacer grupo*", avec les guillemets - un exemple (voir p 80)
autre exemple


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> on trouve "*hacer grupo*"


Aussi moche que le tour de départ. Donc, parfait !


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> hacer grupo


Ce n'est pas du tout une expression habituelle en espagnol, J.P., que ce soit de chez nous ou d'ailleurs, le fait d'unir le verbe 'hacer' avec n'importe quel nom sans la médiation d'un article indéfini (et sans doute c'est pour cela qu'elle est entre guillemets dans ton premier exemple).

Mais tout de même, je trouve que l'expression dont m'a fait cadeau José, que j'ai employé dans mon post nº 10, et qui a le même sens que ton


jprr said:


> constituer un terrain d'entente


es por donde van los tiros de la expresión original.

Et mon cher p'tit vieux Víctor, je sais bien que tu as dit


Víctor Pérez said:


> "por estos pagos"


(une expression que j'utilise beaucoup), mais ce que j'ai rétorqué ce n'était que pour blaguer  .

------------------------------

Bueno, tal vez los tiros no vayan por donde yo pensaba, sino por donde decían J.P. y Víctor.

En otro lugar alejado, mi autora dice (refiriéndose también a una cuestión de la que he hablado aquí):

_Si les jurys citoyens sont susceptibles d’échapper à ce poison, comme aussi les jurys d’assises, il semble que ce soit dans la mesure où le dispositif réussit à rassembler les participants autour d’une « *cause commune* »_.


----------



## totor

… aunque tal vez, como en esa cita el que supuestamente habla es uno de


totor said:


> aquellos "responsables" que diagnostican "podría ser peligroso" y que forman parte del proceso de fabricación de productos eventualmente peligrosos,


y no gente de a pie, que es a quien correspondería hacer 'causa común', sea más lógico 'servir de puente' o 'intermediar', que es lo que debería hacer un funcionario estatal.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> … aunque tal vez, como en esa cita el que supuestamente habla es uno de
> 
> 
> 
> aquellos "responsables" que diagnostican "podría ser peligroso" y que forman parte del proceso de fabricación de productos eventualmente peligrosos,
> 
> 
> 
> y no gente de a pie, que es a quien correspondería hacer 'causa común', sea más lógico 'servir de puente' o 'intermediar', que es lo que debería hacer un funcionario estatal.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?
Click to expand...

Precisamente porque es _supuestamente_, la autora lamenta que no actúen como la gente de a pie:



totor said:


> ... los exhorta a que en vez de diagnosticar eso formulen preguntas tales como:
> _« Comment pouvons-nous contribuer à éviter ce danger ? » ; « Comment coopérer contre ce qui va s’employer à donner raison à notre diagnostic ? » ; « Comment pouvons-nous “*faire milieu*” sur un mode qui aidera ce qui se risque dans l’existence ? »_.


----------



## totor

Tal vez…

En ese caso sí se aplicarían las comillas.

¿Cómo podemos hacer "causa común" de una manera que facilite una ayuda a lo que se está arriesgando en la existencia?


----------



## swift

Cuidado con la traducción de “sur un mode”.


----------



## jprr

cuidado también con el futuro ( qui aide*ra* ... et _à mon avis_, il ne s'agit pas d'une éventualité)


----------



## totor

Queridos José y J.P., gracias por sus advertencias.

Seré breve porque esto no forma parte de mi consulta original, pero a mi juicio mi traducción de esa parte de la frase es correcta (pero no literal).

Especialmente para J.P., el futuro francés es compatible con el subjuntivo castellano.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> Especialmente para J.P., el futuro francés es compatible con el subjuntivo castellano.


Oui_*, je sais.*_.. mais regarde quand même* le contexte* (que je n'ai pas) et s'il s'agit d'une éventualité ou d'une conséquence certaine du fait de "faire milieu"


----------



## totor

Ah, oui, il s'agit d'une éventualité, J.P., puisque c'est une exhortation à faire quelque chose, ce n'est même pas un fait ou un ordre impératif (auquel cas le futur serait obligatoire en espagnol).


----------

